# General Weather topics. 2019.



## kmckinnie (Apr 14, 2019)

Looks windy in the SWGA area.


----------



## Dirtroad Johnson (Apr 14, 2019)

Calm & cloudy here in Wilcox, was raining less than an hour ago but not right now.


----------



## dwhee87 (Apr 14, 2019)

Windy in Mayretta. Had a brief shower blow through about 30 minutes ago with some easter egg-sized raindrops.


----------



## Batjack (Apr 14, 2019)

A few BIG rain drops on the truck hood a little bit ago here in the 30127...won't be long now.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 14, 2019)

Zee wind .... She is blowing!


----------



## Milkman (Apr 14, 2019)

We will have weather for an undetermined period of time going forward.


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 14, 2019)

Big line of storms heading your way,,,,


----------



## normaldave (Apr 14, 2019)

Getting with it here in NW Georgia:
-Tornado watch until 2 PM (including Floyd County)
-Severe Thunderstorm Warning right now, including Cherokee, Etowah, County area in Alabama to our West.
-Now Severe Thunderstorm Warning Walker County NW GA and more.\
Walker County Severe Thunderstorm

Speaking of counties, watch this post from Spann, amazingly up to 85% of folks can't find their county on an outline only map.  What do they teach these kids today? (It's a Twitter link, but you should be able to watch it regardless).
Fireside Chat, maps in weather emergencies

Here's ours:


----------



## normaldave (Apr 14, 2019)

Ruh Roh, Reggy, now a Severe Thunderstorm Warning (IMBY!)


----------



## normaldave (Apr 14, 2019)

Bam: (Red background is Tornado Watch area until 2PM)


----------



## livinoutdoors (Apr 14, 2019)

National weather svc moved the probability map more north last night . most of georgia now in the lower group ( yellow). Timing looks like now through early afternoon. Stay safe


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 14, 2019)

The line comes all the way up here,,,,well mid MI anyway,,,,


----------



## normaldave (Apr 14, 2019)

NWS Atlanta radar, "heads up everybody". (Looks like that means you too Columbus...)


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Apr 14, 2019)

We moved our kids trampoline last week and I just remembered I haven't anchored it...


----------



## normaldave (Apr 14, 2019)

Hey Cedartown, got one trying to sneak in your back door, Storm itself reportedly moving NE at 75 MPH!


----------



## 4HAND (Apr 14, 2019)

Man that's some rough weather. It tore Hamilton Ms up last night.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 14, 2019)

There is a tornado warning in the Quitman county area. 

️️And Another Warning️️
This place is not for the  rough weather in these post. The rain just washed away some of these post. 
Let’s keep it that way.  OK ?


----------



## DDD (Apr 14, 2019)

There will be a second line that develops around 5-7 PM tonight.  If the sun comes out after this bout of rain goes by, that line could become severe.  That's not in any NWS comments or graphics. LOL.  However you can see it on the HRRR model and the NAM model.

The cell that is currently East of Griffin has some rotation in it, but not a tornado signature.


----------



## DDD (Apr 14, 2019)

Now a spotter has spotted a funnel cloud with that one that is East of Griffin.  Headed towards Covington.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 14, 2019)

My weather radio hasn't gone off yet.   Local mets saying it is 40 minutes away at present.


----------



## Milkman (Apr 14, 2019)

Thanks to everyone for posting this information ?


----------



## hayseed_theology (Apr 14, 2019)

We had tornado warning in Calhoun county this morning.  I believe it was just radar indicated and broke up pretty quick.  We ended up spending a little time in the safe room.  Just raining and windy now.


----------



## 25.06 (Apr 14, 2019)

Looks like a tornado went through northern lamar county. 100 to 200 yards wide path of trees down. just north of milner.


----------



## Buck70 (Apr 14, 2019)

Thank you DDD


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 14, 2019)

Starting to drizzle in the 30901


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 14, 2019)

25.06 said:


> Looks like a tornado went through northern lamar county. 100 to 200 yards wide path of trees down. just north of milner.




Dang, just south and east of me. Hope it was just trees.


----------



## Buck70 (Apr 14, 2019)

Thanks KMAC


----------



## 25.06 (Apr 14, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang, just south and east of me. Hope it was just trees.


Didn't see any houses tore up. Just a lot of trees down some on houses,barns and power lines. Morgan dairy golf course was hit pretty hard.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 14, 2019)

They had some Damage in Moultrie.


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 14, 2019)

We have the white stuff here,,,,hope you guys didn't have to much damage,,,,that front went the width of the US,,,,50 here tomorrow,,,,


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 14, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> We have the white stuff here,,,,hope you guys didn't have to much damage,,,,that front went the width of the US,,,,50 here tomorrow,,,,


There talking wind chill temps in the 20's and 30's tomorrow morning here. I'm glad I haven't put my cold gear up yet


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 14, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> There talking wind chill temps in the 20's and 30's tomorrow morning here. I'm glad I haven't put my cold gear up yet


Couple of inches here,,,,


----------



## GIII (Apr 14, 2019)

Tornado warning in Hart co.


----------



## livinoutdoors (Apr 14, 2019)

Just had one heck of a ride in hart co!


----------



## livinoutdoors (Apr 16, 2019)

GIII said:


> Tornado warning in Hart co.


Weather svc confirmed EF 1 tornado on the ground around bowersville, 100 yards wide on the ground for a mile or so. Oops, hope no one got too tore up


----------



## DDD (Apr 16, 2019)

livinoutdoors said:


> Weather svc confirmed EF 1 tornado on the ground around bowersville, 100 yards wide on the ground for a mile or so. Oops, hope no one got too tore up



Thanks.  I had not seen that report.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Apr 17, 2019)

Going to be an interesting year.


----------



## 4HAND (Apr 17, 2019)

Lukikus2 said:


> Going to be an interesting year.


Yep. Another round headed east.


----------



## normaldave (Apr 18, 2019)

Tonight's storms...Always interesting to see how the two neighboring weather service offices forecast using similar information.

Graphic from Birmingham:






Graphic from Peachtree City:


----------



## westcobbdog (Apr 18, 2019)

Over here in NW Ga they are saying beware straight lines winds more than anything. 
Everybody be safe.


----------



## oops1 (Apr 18, 2019)

That tornado last Sunday took out my hunting camp. Luckily no one was there. Lost two campers and a nice converted shed.


----------



## 4HAND (Apr 18, 2019)

oops1 said:


> That tornado last Sunday took out my hunting camp. Luckily no one was there. Lost two campers and a nice converted shed.


That's awful. Like you said, at least no one was there.


----------



## normaldave (Apr 18, 2019)

And so it begins...gettin' busy over near Jackson, *Mississippi*!
Jackson, MS NWS


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 18, 2019)




----------



## 4HAND (Apr 18, 2019)

My brother said radar indicated 2 tornadoes passing over his area in Ms, but they never touched down. He said it was nasty!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 18, 2019)

oops1 said:


> That tornado last Sunday took out my hunting camp. Luckily no one was there. Lost two campers and a nice converted shed.




Dang oops, sorry to see that! Glad no one was there.


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 18, 2019)

Just checked the local weather. They said it might storm but iit might not. Hope this helps


----------



## oops1 (Apr 18, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang oops, sorry to see that! Glad no one was there.



THAnks bro.. the camper that went the farthest the guy was there that morning watching the masters but his generator cut out and he didn’t feel like working on it in the rain. He got lucky


----------



## Lukikus2 (Apr 18, 2019)

Checked the radar an hour ago. Nothing within 300 miles. Storms here now. Moving quickly.


----------



## normaldave (Apr 18, 2019)

Game on in Floyd County, (Rome)
Significant Weather Advisory...
Hometown Headlines


----------



## smokey30725 (Apr 18, 2019)

Good rain falling up here near Chattanooga in far NW Georgia.


----------



## normaldave (Apr 18, 2019)

"The new Oldsmobiles are in early this year..." (Elwood Blues)


----------



## Lukikus2 (Apr 18, 2019)

Not going to be a fun night.


----------



## 4HAND (Apr 19, 2019)

Very windy here this am.


----------



## ryork (Apr 19, 2019)

I think the official forecast underestimated the final rainfall totals........ my goodness


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 19, 2019)

Classic spring thunderstorms all night in 30132.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 19, 2019)

Good rain here. With wind. Quitman county. Georgetown area.


----------



## trad bow (Apr 19, 2019)

Just a little wind here in lake country for now sure rain will be here before long


----------



## 4HAND (Apr 19, 2019)

Just started pouring rain & extremely windy here.


----------



## oops1 (Apr 19, 2019)

Lots of rain and canceled school. Hope all of y’all are good.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 19, 2019)

Just looked @ 24 hr precip map for my location and it showed 5.5" - 6" range total.


----------



## 4HAND (Apr 19, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Just looked @ 24 hr precip map for my location and it showed 5.5" - 6" range total.


My goodness!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 19, 2019)

4HAND said:


> My goodness!




Can't remember the last time I've seen rainfall amounts like this in such a short time.


----------



## 4HAND (Apr 19, 2019)

It's pouring here too!


----------



## Dirtroad Johnson (Apr 19, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Just looked @ 24 hr precip map for my location and it showed 5.5" - 6" range total.



Chief, what county you in?


----------



## PappyHoel (Apr 19, 2019)

Woke up to the tornado siren this morning at 5am.  Gathered the wife and kids and puppy in the basement.  The warning was about 15 miles below us in Buford / sugar hill area


----------



## Dirtroad Johnson (Apr 19, 2019)

1.2" of rain out of that 1st past thru, looks like more coming.


----------



## Bigtimber (Apr 19, 2019)

Were are ya''ll at ?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 19, 2019)

Dirtroad Johnson said:


> Chief, what county you in?



Clayton, extreme southern tip. East  and South a couple miles I’m in Henry, West about a mile I’m in Fayette, and tad further South a few miles I’m in Spaulding.

Way back in the day everybody called it the Panhandle and all the old timers knew right where it is.

Say that now and people will ask, “Florida”? 

My weather station rain gauge finished off @ 5.85”.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 19, 2019)

Ponds runnin over dams, spillways, and roads too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 19, 2019)

Bigtimber said:


> Were are ya''ll at ?



I’m a couple miles from Atlanta Motor Speedway.


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Apr 19, 2019)

River in Helen, GA is up a little bit due to the rain.  Click on link below to see Cam.

Helen


----------



## Dirtroad Johnson (Apr 19, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Ponds runnin over dams, spillways, and roads too.



Dang y'all got a lot more than we did down here in Wilcox Co.


----------



## trad bow (Apr 19, 2019)

I got an inch here in Putnam. Glad it wasn’t more as I planted my garden this week and was afraid it would get washed away.


----------



## Stang (Apr 19, 2019)

4.25" in south Cherokee County and the wind has become very strong. Went over Noonday Creek on Hwy 92 earlier and it is high...not out of the banks yet but very close.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 19, 2019)

Dirtroad Johnson said:


> Dang y'all got a lot more than we did down here in Wilcox Co.




Yessir, It was a frog strangler. Even had an Eastern King Snake come slitherin' cross the yard right after it quit.


----------



## GIII (Apr 19, 2019)

Strong thunderstorm in north Hart co.


----------



## 4HAND (Apr 19, 2019)

We have some coastal flooding, but that's to be expected with spring tides & strong winds.


----------



## Milkman (Apr 19, 2019)

My son is camping at Mountain Lakes near Helen. He said the bridge over a creek on the access road has washed out. 
There is an alternative way to get vehicles in or out but not campers.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 19, 2019)

This is just down the road from me. I'd hate to be the one that made the call to leave them there.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 19, 2019)

Anybody need a new Chevy Truck with Sun roof? Great bargain today!


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Apr 19, 2019)

Heavy Sheets of rain just came through Johns Creek headed north east.


----------



## trents99 (Apr 19, 2019)

Saw the Flint is going over flood stage soon in Lovejoy. Lake Horton gauges showing nearly 7 inches of rainfall.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 19, 2019)

JonathanG2013 said:


> River in Helen, GA is up a little bit due to the rain.  Click on link below to see Cam.
> 
> Helen


That would be fun floating!


----------



## 4HAND (Apr 19, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> This is just down the road from me. I'd hate to be the one that made the call to leave them there.
> 
> View attachment 966298


Ouch!!


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 19, 2019)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 19, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> That would be fun floating!



20 mins from put in to take out.   tops


----------



## Milkman (Apr 23, 2019)

Great weather!!!  Thanks God !!!!


----------



## GIII (May 4, 2019)

Boomers in north Hart co.


----------



## normaldave (May 9, 2019)

Hmmm...things seem to be brewing a bit to our West today.
NWS SPC


----------



## normaldave (May 9, 2019)

Severe Thunderstorm Warning-Floyd County until 3:30 PM


----------



## Dirtroad Johnson (May 12, 2019)

So far not much rain or bad weather here today in Wilcox Co, 1/10 of rain today with a total of 1.7 since Friday. More on the way.


----------



## fireman32 (May 12, 2019)

2.5 inches in Dooly today.  Fell in about 30 minutes, yard was flooded.


----------



## Dirtroad Johnson (May 13, 2019)

fireman32 said:


> 2.5 inches in Dooly today.  Fell in about 30 minutes, yard was flooded.



We didn't get that, most of it was above us.


----------



## normaldave (May 20, 2019)

Got friends and relatives in Texas, Oklahoma, and coming soon Arkansas?




PDS Tornado Watch 199

>95% probability of wind, hail, tornado.  Man oh man...


----------



## normaldave (Jun 24, 2019)

Looks a bit menacing this evening for NW Georgia,  (at least from my computer screen)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1143229577478778880


----------



## normaldave (Jun 24, 2019)

Here we go...Significant Weather Advisory, Floyd County, etc. etc.


----------



## livinoutdoors (Jun 24, 2019)

Daaaaaaang windy in hart co. Just blew over my pig hutch! Up in the air then down on a t post. Oops


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 25, 2019)

Yep. Wind blew good for 10 minutes or so in rockdale but didn't get the blinding rain. Good garden soaker anyhow


----------



## GIII (Jun 25, 2019)

Im in Hart co Rocksprings area and it was bad here friday night and again last evening,


----------



## livinoutdoors (Jun 25, 2019)

Yep hart co ben gettin hammered a few days but all clear for a bit looks like.


----------



## normaldave (Jul 8, 2019)

Here's some rather "depressing" news for Gulf Coast folks...





Alabamawx.com

Heads up SW Georgia, this one's coming out of Tennessee, running "clockwise".


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 8, 2019)

Lots and lots of rain expected.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jul 9, 2019)

Is it going over Cherokee NC.


----------



## mguthrie (Jul 9, 2019)

normaldave said:


> Here's some rather "depressing" news for Gulf Coast folks...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hopefully just a rain maker. I've got a brother in Lafayette Louisiana. They've just got their house back together from the floods 2-3 years ago


----------



## normaldave (Jul 9, 2019)

Well...this from "Big Joe" (can't write his real last name...)




Gulf Coast Storm


----------



## normaldave (Jul 9, 2019)

Meanwhile, closer to home, just to our NW, Chattooga County and Westward, getting hammered with near stationary storms, lightning show like I haven't seen in years.


----------



## normaldave (Jul 10, 2019)

Here we go...
"Right Turn Clyde", Right into Louisiana...except if it becomes a Hurricane, they will call it "Barry".
Hurricane Watch for PTC2


----------



## normaldave (Jul 11, 2019)

Barry, Barry, Barry!

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1149332897591169025


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 11, 2019)

That didn't take long,,,,


----------



## normaldave (Jul 11, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1149348412170616833


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 11, 2019)

NOLA expecting more flooding than Katrina. 8" in three hours yesterday.


----------



## normaldave (Jul 23, 2019)

I'm thinking cmp1 forgot to close his freezer door last night...

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1153626801865969664Looks like a taste of fall in the next couple days here in the South.


----------



## smokey30725 (Jul 23, 2019)

Ready for Fall!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 23, 2019)

normaldave said:


> I'm thinking cmp1 forgot to close his freezer door last night...
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1153626801865969664Looks like a taste of fall in the next couple days here in the South.



Good scenario for one of those spinning things to form in the Gulf. Hope not.


----------



## normaldave (Aug 11, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160694309445914624


----------



## LTZ25 (Aug 12, 2019)

Its also hot as heck in Milledgeville , tried bass yesterday evening , started at 6:30 it was 90 degrees and quit at dark was soaking wet with sweat , just gonna stay on dock for next month . I may do the night fishing if I can get up the energy to do it .


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 12, 2019)

LTZ25 said:


> Its also hot as heck in Milledgeville , tried bass yesterday evening , started at 6:30 it was 90 degrees and quit at dark was soaking wet with sweat , just gonna stay on dock for next month . I may do the night fishing if I can get up the energy to do it .


Love the name of that town,,,,use a rag with ice wrapped up in it,,,,get it wet and around the neck,,,,you'll stay cool,,,,you can also buy something similar,,,,put in the freezer,,,,blue ice in it,,,,


----------



## mguthrie (Aug 12, 2019)




----------



## mguthrie (Aug 12, 2019)

That feels like says it all. I found some "inside" work for this afternoon. Some frame punch. It's hot but we're out of the sun. We'll be "inside" tomorrow but we're starting a new frame Wednesday morning.


----------



## livinoutdoors (Aug 12, 2019)

Yep i find a way to be done with outside work from bout 2 till 6 right now. Gonna be hot for a bit


----------



## 4HAND (Aug 12, 2019)

Hot here too. Thunderstorm blew up. Raining.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 12, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> View attachment 979398



That thermometer is wrong. We are now going by heat index. 91* is the new 105* (Feel like).


----------



## 1eyefishing (Aug 12, 2019)

My weather rock is hot.
And dry.
I'ma hafta get a new one out of the river.
When I pull my boat out of the hooch, It sweats like a cold glass of tea for a little while...


----------



## normaldave (Aug 12, 2019)

I fixed the WSB graphic to add emphasis...


----------



## normaldave (Aug 13, 2019)

Cool breeze out of the North, walking dogs a bit ago...


----------



## georgia357 (Aug 13, 2019)

Somebody is getting a lot of lightning.  Want some rain but not the boomers.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 16, 2019)

So what's up with the hottest July on record since 1880? 

It's August in Florida. Thermometers don't lie.


----------



## Batjack (Aug 16, 2019)

Lukikus2 said:


> So what's up with the hottest July on record since 1880?
> 
> It's August in Florida. Thermometers don't lie.
> View attachment 980080


Next year or the following one..we'll be in "record low temps" BUT they won't say one thing about it.


----------



## humdandy (Aug 26, 2019)

Any word on TS Dorian?


----------



## normaldave (Aug 26, 2019)

Pretty early yet...edit: a lot can happen, and if I understand it right, it just barely qualifies as a tropical storm, but getting lots of hype.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1166010839771557888


----------



## humdandy (Aug 28, 2019)

Any latest news?


----------



## ryork (Aug 28, 2019)

Looks like the trends are for a much stronger storm. If it becomes a major hurricane and parallels the FL coast on a holiday weekend, the chaos would be significant regardless of where it actually comes ashore. Of course, these things typically vary by hundreds of miles off the "official forecast track" this far out.


----------



## normaldave (Aug 28, 2019)

x2, I'm usually wary of the early "hype", and wait awhile, but Dorian is starting to act like "the little engine that could..."

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1166728734939893761


----------



## mguthrie (Aug 28, 2019)

Sure is nice in Walton county Georgia this morning. I can handle this kind of weather


----------



## normaldave (Aug 28, 2019)

Hurricane!  (Well that escalated quickly...)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1166770569733386241


----------



## Bigtimber (Aug 28, 2019)

Thanks for any and all updates.


----------



## Core Lokt (Aug 28, 2019)

Our latest update...

https://www.wctv.tv/content/news/Tropical-Depression-Five-develops-in-the-Atlantic-558122571.html


----------



## georgia357 (Aug 28, 2019)

Core Lokt said:


> Our latest update...
> 
> https://www.wctv.tv/content/news/Tropical-Depression-Five-develops-in-the-Atlantic-558122571.html



Gonna hit as a Cat 3, that ain't good.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 28, 2019)

georgia357 said:


> Gonna hit as a Cat 3, that ain't good.



Probably move across FL and still be cat 2 when it gets into the warm Gulf.   Second not good.


----------



## 4HAND (Aug 28, 2019)

Yeah, this one's concerning.


----------



## georgia357 (Aug 28, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Probably move across FL and still be cat 2 when it gets into the warm Gulf.   Second not good.



Ten-four on that, might get to a cat 4 or more if that happens.  All we can do is hope and pray.


----------



## normaldave (Aug 28, 2019)

Here's a timely tip. Better to have and not need... (I know my list isn't complete).

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1166858492390596610


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 28, 2019)

All the stores within two towns of me are sold out of bottled water. All gas stations have waiting lines. If that track continues, I'll need a roof. It survived Irma but this one straight from the east will rip them off. Just a waiting game. At least in 2019 we have real time radar!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 28, 2019)

My bank just hit me a link for storm assistance. 

It is still 3 to 4 days out.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 29, 2019)

Lukikus2 said:


> My bank just hit me a link for storm assistance.
> 
> It is still 3 to 4 days out.


Guess I’m gonna go to the smokies this weekend. Lol


----------



## Milkman (Aug 29, 2019)

georgia357 said:


> Ten-four on that, might get to a cat 4 or more if that happens.  All we can do is hope and pray.



And prepare


----------



## normaldave (Aug 29, 2019)

Now forecast to be almost a "4 Cat" Hurricane at landfall somewhere around Melbourne, FL...






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1166999041965809664


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 29, 2019)

normaldave said:


> Now forecast to be almost a "4 Cat" Hurricane at landfall somewhere around Melbourne, FL...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I do not like your post at all


----------



## normaldave (Aug 29, 2019)

I wonder if you hit "like" once, followed immediately by "like" again, will that "unlike" it enough to downgrade to a tropical storm? (asking for a friend).

It's still early yet, here's another popular model solution that shows North turn just off coast.  Sounds like we should wait until the evening update to get anything more solid in terms of forecast.  I'm just a weather watcher, hence the reason I'm only posting and crediting the Pro's stuff.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1167146230880903169
Currently a "Cat 1", but as you can see, I'm prepared to change the scale to suit the current conditions.


----------



## Bigtimber (Aug 29, 2019)

Well that looks bad for everyone it would seem....eye just eats up the whole coast?


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 29, 2019)

Was it George that made the same track years ago that made a hard right turn north 300 miles off the coast? No body had to buy gas for a month or water for six months. Would be nice.


----------



## walukabuck (Aug 29, 2019)

Lukikus2 said:


> Was it George that made the same track years ago that made a hard right turn north 300 miles off the coast? No body had to buy gas for a month or water for six months. Would be nice.


Rotten villagers have bought up everything within miles here. I despise this area anymore.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 29, 2019)

walukabuck said:


> Rotten villagers have bought up everything within miles here. I despise this area anymore.



Different place than what it was for sure.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 29, 2019)

It was Floyd. Not George.


----------



## normaldave (Aug 29, 2019)

Yuck...

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1167271828575989760
Now "Cat 2", showing more  towards South Florida.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 29, 2019)

If we could get all the folks out west to blow towards the southeast all at once it might change its path.


----------



## dwhee87 (Aug 30, 2019)

Lukikus2 said:


> If we could get all the folks out west to blow towards the southeast all at once it might change its path.



Don't know that'd be enough to overcome the suck from Alabama......

Go Dawgs.

Y'all Floridians be safe, and get outta Dodge if you can.


----------



## elfiii (Aug 30, 2019)

dwhee87 said:


> Y'all Floridians be safe, and get outta Dodge if you can.



This. ^ It looks like the whole state except for the western panhandle is in for some deep trouble.


----------



## dwhee87 (Aug 30, 2019)

National hurricane center site. Link will load into Google Earth with the projected track.

https://www.nhc.noaa.gov/gis/activekml.php


The "KMZ" file link in the first paragraph will load into Google Earth with the projected track.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 30, 2019)

One good thing since Irma is they have had tree crews all over the counties trimming limbs from all power lines. I've got my fingers crossed.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Aug 30, 2019)

I rolled down to Pensacola yesterday in order to be able to yank my trailer northward if Dorian skips over the Florida Peninsula and into the Gulf. My new spot has the worst cell and internet reception I could imagine. My wife is said that the forecasters are saying that it will either head north after landfall, or skip over the peninsula into the Gulf. Well, they should have hired me. I knew that three days ago... it looks like I'll have to wait till landfall just to see what is going to happen.
Please keep me tuned in with your predictions...
Watching and waiting... 
(And fishing.)


----------



## normaldave (Aug 30, 2019)

Lukikus2 said:


> If we could get all the folks out west to blow towards the southeast all at once it might change its path.


Hey,  it looks like it's working, everybody on the East Coast of Florida..."On Three!"


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 30, 2019)

Most all of Georgia is going to be affected now with the new update. Calling for a cat 2 through the center of Florida up to the line.


----------



## calibob1 (Aug 30, 2019)

Is it close enough to nuke it yet


----------



## 4HAND (Aug 30, 2019)

Orlando Fox station just showed it coming in around Ft. Pierce & running up the east coast into Ga.
That would be much better for my area, but I hate it for the folks over there. 

Still too early to tell though.


----------



## normaldave (Aug 30, 2019)

"Right Turn, Clyde..."

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1167543638014009345


----------



## normaldave (Aug 30, 2019)

Hey, aren't Hurricanes just really big "spinny things"? 

I'll start the chant, "Bring back Miguel...Bring back Miguel..."  c'mon everybody!
(From the "lets make every day count" department.  Can't be as tough as Autocad ya know).


----------



## Buck70 (Aug 30, 2019)

Bring back Miguel...Bring back Miguel


----------



## Bigtimber (Aug 30, 2019)




----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 30, 2019)

normaldave said:


> Hey, aren't Hurricanes just really big "spinny things"?
> 
> Yes
> 
> ...



In autocad you have to be precise. Not in big spinny thing predictions though.....


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 30, 2019)

Just updated to cat4 all the way through Florida and South Georgia.


----------



## normaldave (Aug 30, 2019)

Mercy, that was fast..."Cat 4" getting big and ferocious as indicated below.


----------



## 4HAND (Aug 30, 2019)

Yeah, this one's gonna be a booger.


----------



## beretta (Aug 30, 2019)

Lukikus2 said:


> It was Floyd. Not George.View attachment 981466


Was living in North Myrtle Beach when this hit, never seen flooding like before, creek's were going backwards. A lot of damage.


----------



## 4HAND (Aug 30, 2019)

In keeping with @normaldave's theme......


----------



## mguthrie (Aug 31, 2019)

4HAND said:


> In keeping with @normaldave's theme......
> 
> View attachment 981555


He may need to find another cat before this is over. This mornings update from NHC has it as a cat4 with 140 mph winds.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 31, 2019)

just upped the sustained wind speed to 145 with gusts at 175


----------



## normaldave (Aug 31, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> He may need to find another cat before this is over. This mornings update from NHC has it as a cat4 with 140 mph winds.


You know, I thought about that, but in the beginning, this "storm" barely qualified, and should have fizzled out.  Now, we all the ingredients to get it to a Cat 5.  I think 4HAND's got us covered. 

Wait, I think I found that "5th cat", pretty sure I'd be doing something similar, with a Cat 5 Hurricane approaching.


----------



## mguthrie (Aug 31, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> just upped the sustained wind speed to 145 with gusts at 175


Wow. They did move the forecast track closer to the coast. If it stays right along the beachs it's going to be devastating for a lot of folks


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 31, 2019)

You're doing a fine job Dave,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 31, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> Wow. They did move the forecast track closer to the coast. If it stays right along the beachs it's going to be devastating for a lot of folks



in some ways coming inland and weakening might be the best scenario


----------



## normaldave (Aug 31, 2019)

Check out this video from WMBB TV in Panama City.  I think this could just as easily make it in the Political Forum. (James Spann hooked me up...).

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1167773785250041863


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 31, 2019)

I left Homestead 1 month to the day before Andrew hit,,,,


----------



## normaldave (Aug 31, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> I left Homestead 1 month to the day before Andrew hit,,,,


Ironic, Small World.

My plumber friend convinced me to go down there to help him immediately after Andrew hit.  Got his FL work permits approved, the plan was to setup a single working water spigot for as many addresses as we could service.  A noble gesture for sure, but the infrastructure damage was so bad, in the Homestead area, that there wasn't any potable water in the system anyhow, and no liveable houses left, or people to provide plumbed water to.

It certainly was an adventure, and witnessing the awesome power of Nature firsthand, has given me a lifelong impact.  Yet, man continues to ignore, or even stand against our maker.


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 31, 2019)

normaldave said:


> Ironic, Small World.
> 
> My plumber friend convinced me to go down there to help him immediately after Andrew hit.  Got his FL work permits approved, the plan was to setup a single working water spigot for as many addresses as we could service.  A noble gesture for sure, but the infrastructure damage was so bad, in the Homestead area, that there wasn't any potable water in the system anyhow, and no liveable houses left, or people to provide plumbed water to.
> 
> It certainly was an adventure, and witnessing the awesome power of Nature firsthand, has given me a lifelong impact.  Yet, man continues to ignore, or even stand against our maker.


Terrible devastation,,,,my stuff was in storage there,,,,only thing that survived was my stereo system and the speakers,,,,Go figure,,,,


----------



## normaldave (Aug 31, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Terrible devastation,,,,my stuff was in storage there,,,,only thing that survived was my stereo system and the speakers,,,,Go figure,,,,


I "hear" you.


----------



## walukabuck (Aug 31, 2019)

Looking better and better. This one may swim with the fishes. As an aside, "cone of uncertainty" would be a great name for a band.


----------



## normaldave (Aug 31, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1167814570855022592
It's really gonna "stink" if Dorian gets to "Cat 5" I tell ya'.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 31, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> Wow. They did move the forecast track closer to the coast. If it stays right along the beachs it's going to be devastating for a lot of folks


Yep, but the left side is better than the right side. Looks like eastern NC might get the worst of this one as far as landfall goes. At least my son who is stationed at Lejeune is on leave and staying up here next week.


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 31, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> Yep, but the left side is better than the right side. Looks like eastern NC might get the worst of this one as far as landfall goes. At least my son who is stationed at Lejeune is on leave and staying up here next week.


They don't need it either,after last year,,,,


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 31, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> They don't need it either,after last year,,,,


Nope, they sure don't. But, that's year after year down there. When you stick further out into the Atlantic than anything else on the east coast, you get hurricaned. They're still recovering from Matthew a few years ago on top of Florence.


----------



## mguthrie (Aug 31, 2019)

normaldave said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1167814570855022592
> It's really gonna "stink" if Dorian gets to "Cat 5" I tell ya'.
> View attachment 981577


This is good news for Florida. Hopefully it just keeps turning back out to sea


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 31, 2019)

Mother Nature at its best !
 Liberals Will blame global warming for  political games !


----------



## GeorgiaBob (Aug 31, 2019)

NOAA discussion - at 1100EDT NOAA forecaster admits that they are showing Dorian's storm track much closer to the Florida coast than the models predict due to "uncertainty."  With the weakening Bermuda high and increasing push from west to east, it appears that the threat to Florida and the Georgia coast is now mostly thunderstorms and lots of rain!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 31, 2019)

GeorgiaBob said:


> NOAA discussion - at 1100EDT NOAA forecaster admits that they are showing Dorian's storm track much closer to the Florida coast than the models predict due to "uncertainty."  With the weakening Bermuda high and increasing push from west to east, it appears that the threat to Florida and the Georgia coast is now mostly thunderstorms and lots of rain!



I'm not trusting anyone's "forecast"


----------



## LTZ25 (Aug 31, 2019)

Weather channel is full of crap . They do this all the time .


----------



## 4HAND (Aug 31, 2019)

Radar doesn't lie though.


----------



## 4HAND (Aug 31, 2019)

I've been watching the storm updates on the Orlando Fox 51 channel. Their meteorologists seem more accurate to me.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Sep 1, 2019)

Cat 5 now


----------



## dwhee87 (Sep 1, 2019)

All but two of the spaghetti models show it turning north before hitting the Florida coast. Hopefully those hold. Bahamas is about to get smashed.

https://www.orlandosentinel.com/wea...0190901-twuhjketgzbaflcpjgi3ipfdli-story.html


----------



## Lukikus2 (Sep 1, 2019)

4HAND said:


> I've been watching the storm updates on the Orlando Fox 51 channel. Their meteorologists seem more accurate to me.



Are you in Orange co?


----------



## 4HAND (Sep 1, 2019)

No, Dixie Co. Big Bend area.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 1, 2019)

dwhee87 said:


> All but two of the spaghetti models show it turning north before hitting the Florida coast. Hopefully those hold. Bahamas is about to get smashed.
> 
> https://www.orlandosentinel.com/wea...0190901-twuhjketgzbaflcpjgi3ipfdli-story.html



10-4, I saw where they stated the Abaco islands could see as much as 4’ of rain.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Sep 1, 2019)

4HAND said:


> No, Dixie Co. Big Bend area.



Nice area!


----------



## DannyW (Sep 1, 2019)

It's been 30 years since I was in the Bahamas but the people there were the most laid back of any I have ever seen. You may wait 10 minutes to pay for an item before the two cashiers finish their conversation. You may have to get up from the table to get your own fork that you asked for long before your eggs cooled off. Watches were worn as jewelry rather than for their function. Time seemed to have no meaning to them.

I doubt it has changed much because it seemed to be their culture, and cultures don't change much in 30 years. Hopefully they stepped up their game preparing for this storm because it ain't waiting for nobody. And they are about to get a Cat 5 150 MPH punch in the face.


----------



## normaldave (Sep 1, 2019)

As much as I appreciate nature and weather, I hate what those folks are facing. The image reminds me of a giant buzz saw, or the kids blue Sonic the Hedgehog video game graphic with a raging fever, and very high blood pressure combined.  (Now that it's a reality, my "5-Cats" picture just doesn't seem appropriate anymore).
May the Lord bless them and protect them.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1168144572955934722


----------



## Lukikus2 (Sep 1, 2019)

I was in the Bahamas after Floyd and there was not a leaf on any tree left standing. It looked like a war zone. Now they are getting pounded by 160 mph winds. Prayers sent for them.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Sep 1, 2019)

I hope folks don't let thier guard down with the prediction it's going to turn north and skirt the state. All rivers and lakes are already at full pool from the rains this year.
Got a call from the National Guard last night asking if my wife's brother could self load into the back of a deuce and a half or if he needed a stretcher. Evidently they are playing it safe. Never got that call with Irma.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 1, 2019)

Not good for those folks.....I pray for them.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 1, 2019)

Latest update on the winds are 180MPH.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Sep 1, 2019)

Yep


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 1, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Latest update on the winds are 180MPH.


Weather channel is showing 185 now. 911 mb. They're saying the 6th strongest storm in the Atlantic basin. And still strengthening


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 1, 2019)

Lukikus2 said:


> Yep
> View attachment 981701


Are you planning to evacuate?


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 1, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> Weather channel is showing 185 now. 911 mb. They're saying the 6th strongest storm in the Atlantic basin. And still strengthening


That is some serious low pressure,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 1, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> That is some serious low pressure,,,,



Intense!


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 1, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> Weather channel is showing 185 now. 911 mb. They're saying the 6th strongest storm in the Atlantic basin. And still strengthening



That's stronger than Andrew was, wow. If it makes landfall like that it'll be horrible


----------



## Bigtimber (Sep 1, 2019)

Wycliff said:


> That's stronger than Andrew was, wow. If it makes landfall like that it'll be horrible



Over the Caribbean Islands now I believe.  Praying for those folks.


----------



## normaldave (Sep 1, 2019)

So did anybody else see this CNN graphic? Outdoor antenna at our house, and wouldn't watch them anyhow...I sure am going to miss Alabama...

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1168260358852796417


----------



## Lukikus2 (Sep 1, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> Are you planning to evacuate?



Nope. 

I've already signed up for emergency services.


----------



## 4HAND (Sep 1, 2019)

Lukikus2 said:


> Nope.
> 
> I've already signed up for emergency services.


You're in central Florida?


----------



## Lukikus2 (Sep 1, 2019)

4HAND said:


> You're in central Florida?



Lake county.


----------



## walukabuck (Sep 1, 2019)

Lukikus2 said:


> Lake county.


Hopefully ya'll will be ok. Cautiously optimistic here in sumter county.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 1, 2019)

Wishing you Floridians well....


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 1, 2019)

And South Georgians, Carolinians, etc., while I’m at it.


----------



## normaldave (Sep 1, 2019)

South Carolina Governor orders mandatory evacuation of entire coastline, effective Noon tomorrow, Sept 2.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1168291597404033024Costco gas lines

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1167897345113186304


----------



## campboy (Sep 1, 2019)

Hope it doesn't get too bad for our neighbors down that way. I just wish we could get some rain here in Floyd county


----------



## campboy (Sep 1, 2019)

normaldave said:


> So did anybody else see this CNN graphic? Outdoor antenna at our house, and wouldn't watch them anyhow...I sure am going to miss Alabama...
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1168260358852796417


----------



## Lukikus2 (Sep 1, 2019)

There is no where to run from a storm of this magnitude. Most gas stations and grocery stores are being well supplied. A welcome change from years past.


----------



## 4HAND (Sep 1, 2019)

It needs to go ahead & turn NE.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Sep 1, 2019)

walukabuck said:


> Hopefully ya'll will be ok. Cautiously optimistic here in sumter county.



It's amazing how every thing has grown around Wildwood. But not Wildwood itself.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Sep 1, 2019)

kmckinnie said:


> Mother Nature at its best !
> Liberals Will blame global warming for  political games !



But the storm did not originate here?


----------



## normaldave (Sep 1, 2019)

Georgia Coastal Evacuation ordered effective Noon tomorrow, 9/2 
@TonyThomasWSB's tweet http://twitter.com/TonyThomasWSB/statuses/1168330275220283392


----------



## dwhee87 (Sep 2, 2019)

Some video from Abacos, Bahamas during the eye of the storm. Looks pretty bad.

https://tinyurl.com/Abacos-Damage


----------



## Lukikus2 (Sep 2, 2019)

4HAND said:


> It needs to go ahead & turn NE.



Finally doing it. Thank God.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Sep 2, 2019)

My bad. It's still stationary.


----------



## normaldave (Sep 2, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1168566464695230466Most recent conditions from GA511.0rg
...left lane I-16 Eastbound, MM143, Bryan County Weigh station


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 2, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1168527699146629120


----------



## Buck70 (Sep 2, 2019)

WOW


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 2, 2019)

Just checked radar,,,,pretty close to FL,,,,


----------



## Lukikus2 (Sep 2, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1168527699146629120



They are saying there is no island visible from space.


----------



## Bigtimber (Sep 2, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Just checked radar,,,,pretty close to FL,,,,



Where can I view a good live radar at?


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 2, 2019)

Bigtimber said:


> Where can I view a good live radar at?


I'm using Weatherbug,,,,


----------



## normaldave (Sep 2, 2019)

Imagine you are in your attic in Georgia...(retweeted by James Spann)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1168570843754049538


----------



## GeorgiaBob (Sep 2, 2019)

I spent some time in Spanish Wells about 5 years ago - not sure if there IS a Spanish Wells after today!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 2, 2019)

normaldave said:


> Imagine you are in your attic in Georgia...(retweeted by James Spann)
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1168570843754049538




Not a good place to be, but that water isn’t either.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Sep 2, 2019)

And it still isn't moving


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 2, 2019)

Believe it or not. This storm has stopped us from going west and bring back produce. It goes to Fla.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Sep 2, 2019)

Bigtimber said:


> Where can I view a good live radar at?



Fox35 app. Satellite, the whole 9 yards. You can pick the layers. Zoom in and out to weather on our continent. See the big picture if you want.


----------



## 4HAND (Sep 2, 2019)

Lukikus2 said:


> Fox35 app. Satellite, the whole 9 yards. You can pick the layers. Zoom in and out to weather on our continent. See the big picture if you want.


I don't have the app, but that's the channel I've been watching the most.


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 2, 2019)

Outer bands hittin,,,,


----------



## Lukikus2 (Sep 2, 2019)

kmckinnie said:


> Believe it or not. This storm has stopped us from going west and bring back produce. It goes to Fla.



The cone of uncertainty was the whole state. Kind of like DC.

During Irma the whole half of south Florida evacuated putting a economic situation for the whole state including Georgia. No gas, water or power. 

As of now. The last run on emergency items is out of folks heads. 

Kudos to y'all driving the big rigs.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Sep 2, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Outer bands hittin,,,,



Ginger Z said our steering current is 1200 miles away. Looks like we are locked into the "Time Zone " for a while.


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 2, 2019)

Lukikus2 said:


> Ginger Z said our steering current is 1200 miles away. Looks like we are locked into the "Time Zone " for a while.


Like the one that hovered off of Tampa for days,,,,great body surfing,,,,


----------



## 4HAND (Sep 2, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Like the one that hovered off of Tampa for days,,,,great body surfing,,,,


Was that Charlie? Took a hard right into Tampa area.


----------



## dwhee87 (Sep 3, 2019)

4HAND said:


> Was that Charlie? Took a hard right into Tampa area.



I was there for that one. It did a number on inland Florida, south of I-4. I think that was the year there were three that criss-crossed across Florida and the gulf.


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 3, 2019)

4HAND said:


> Was that Charlie? Took a hard right into Tampa area.


Yep,,,,we evaced all the planes from Macdill,,,,had a few days off,,,,I went to St Pete,,,,


----------



## 4HAND (Sep 3, 2019)

We were sent there the night it came in. Our county has a mobile command unit (tractor trailer). I drove it down. Staged it at a shopping center on King's Hwy. I was there for a week. Our mobile command unit was there a lot lomger.


----------



## normaldave (Sep 3, 2019)

Talmadge bridge Savannah closes tonight 8PM, I-16 Contraflow lanes in effect now.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1168850205330018304

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1168878506727661568


----------



## dwhee87 (Sep 3, 2019)

Twitter video from Abacos, Bahamas. Devastating.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1168684965858553856


----------



## normaldave (Sep 3, 2019)

dwhee87 said:


> Twitter video from Abacos, Bahamas. Devastating.
> 
> "No phones, no lights, no motorcars" from Gilligan's Island theme song will have to be changed to "No phones, no lights, no houses, lots of floating motorcars".
> Awful.


----------



## normaldave (Sep 3, 2019)

The woman in this interview...brilliant.  "On my team...gets my vote!" 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1168920873702760453


----------



## dwhee87 (Sep 3, 2019)

normaldave said:


> The woman in this interview...brilliant.  "On my team...gets my vote!"
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1168920873702760453



Headline "thousands evacuate".....footage = "tens evacuate". They sure got a lot of buses for that trickle of people. Better safe than sorry, I suppose.


----------



## LTZ25 (Sep 3, 2019)

I-16 has now been changed to all west bound , they have scared everyone in the southeast , got to love the weather channel , and the U S weather bureau .


----------



## Lukikus2 (Sep 3, 2019)

Dorian. Go away already.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Sep 3, 2019)

Satellite cloud imagery.


----------



## normaldave (Sep 3, 2019)

Dorian may take a pretty good swipe at coastal Georgia after all.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1169070355786416128


----------



## 4HAND (Sep 3, 2019)

How's your weather @Lukikus2?


----------



## dwhee87 (Sep 4, 2019)

Footage rolling in from Abacos. Pretty much gone.


----------



## normaldave (Sep 4, 2019)

I-16 ramp @ Chatham outside Savannah.  You can go West, but you can't go East...
Edit: back to normal at 1:00 PM Wednesday.





Tybee Island Beach Camera link-getting a bit choppy already.
Hotel Tybee


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Sep 4, 2019)

Wind and rain here in Darien. Weather slowly deteriorating..


----------



## Lukikus2 (Sep 4, 2019)

4HAND said:


> How's your weather @Lukikus2?



Rain and wind most of the night. Windy right now.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Sep 12, 2019)

Interesting situations setting up.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Sep 12, 2019)

Forecast leaves Alabama out of it so far 
Except for the GFS


----------



## Milkman (Sep 12, 2019)

No links??


----------



## 4HAND (Sep 12, 2019)

Lukikus2 said:


> Interesting situations setting up.


Not another one already? I haven't paid attention to the weather lately. 
Kind of got burned out watching Dorian.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Sep 12, 2019)

Milkman said:


> No links??



Nope. Wouldn't be relevant in the next few hours anyway. Lots going on the Canuck line also. Impressive weather system setting up. I just added another gallon jug of water to the deep freezer. But our utilities are above ground. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 12, 2019)

Lukikus2 said:


> Nope. Wouldn't be relevant in the next few hours anyway. Lots going on the Canuck line also. Impressive weather system setting up. I just added another gallon jug of water to the deep freezer. But our utilities are above ground. Better safe than sorry.


Hopefully this one is just a big rain maker. Looks like it's headed down the pike of Florida


----------



## sinclair1 (Sep 12, 2019)

On the way to the gulf now. Hoping it will follow Dorian north as it looks like to me. Been pulling hard all week. Tuesday it was going around Miami and now acting like it wants to Go up the east side.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Sep 12, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> Hopefully this one is just a big rain maker. Looks like it's headed down the pike of Florida



Harvest moon tonight. Things aren't so jolly on the Canuk line now either. Still waiting on one to evolve in the GOM.


----------



## normaldave (Sep 17, 2019)

In general...It's hot, It's mid-September, I hear tell of a slight cooling starting tomorrow.

Maybe this Dec 2017 pic will help get it in gear?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 17, 2019)

Supposed to be in the 40s at night here by the end of the week.


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 17, 2019)

Here's a few for ya all,,,,


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 17, 2019)

Here from late November to mid-April. I hate winter with a black passion, more and more I hate it every year. It sucks, majorly. This is the road that I have to drive out 40 miles to work in the morning. Note the wires broken down by the snow. Yay. :


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Sep 17, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> Supposed to be in the 40s at night here by the end of the week.


I'm ready for it.  It's 8:00 in the evening and it's still 80 degrees. How can a man even think about hunting when it's like this?


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 17, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> Here from late November to mid-April. I hate winter with a black passion, more and more I hate it every year. It sucks, majorly. This is the road that I have to drive out 40 miles to work in the morning. Note the wires broken down by the snow. Yay. :
> 
> View attachment 983332
> 
> View attachment 983333


I'm with you,,,,


----------



## Lukikus2 (Sep 17, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> Supposed to be in the 40s at night here by the end of the week.



In September. 

Galvaston is getting pounded right now with a tropical storm.


----------



## normaldave (Sep 26, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177290988857057280


----------



## trad bow (Sep 26, 2019)

Lucky you. We are getting pounded by sunshine and upper nineties here in Putnam and the lake country.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Sep 26, 2019)

We had a brief shower this morning in Braselton. Very brief.


----------



## Milkman (Sep 26, 2019)

The radar looks like a target shot with #8 birdshot. Little specs of rain everywhere but where I need it


----------



## Milkman (Sep 27, 2019)

Looks like South Ga is getting some boomers this afternoon.


----------



## normaldave (Oct 6, 2019)

"Lets go..."

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1181035224211345408


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 7, 2019)

Definitely feels better out here today


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 9, 2019)

No rain at my house since August so been holding off planting my new fescue seed in my dirt back yard for a while...no rain at the hunting lease either so no seed in the ground there as well.  Been looking at the GFS every day for a while and every storm that looks like it could start turning things around disappears.  When does this change GON weather pros????


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Oct 9, 2019)

Nitram4891 said:


> No rain at my house since August so been holding off planting my new fescue seed in my dirt back yard for a while...no rain at the hunting lease either so no seed in the ground there as well.  Been looking at the GFS every day for a while and every storm that looks like it could start turning things around disappears.  When does this change GON weather pros????


Log into your book of faces. You have an invite from me.


----------



## normaldave (Oct 12, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183175612749492225


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Oct 17, 2019)

Finally some cooler temps in the mornings. Was 42 this morning at the house in Cherokee County.   Looks like we also will get a little bit more rain on Saturday also, which will help out.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 17, 2019)

37* here this morning.


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 17, 2019)

JonathanG2013 said:


> Finally some cooler temps in the mornings. Was 42 this morning at the house in Cherokee County.   Looks like we also will get a little bit more rain on Saturday also, which will help out.


Oh yea. I planted food plots last weekend. Looks like I hit it just right


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Oct 17, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> 37* here this morning.



Was 26 this morning at Brasstown Bald observation area this morning.   Little chilly.

NC aren't you like 3200 elevation where your at?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 17, 2019)

JonathanG2013 said:


> Was 26 this morning at Brasstown Bald observation area this morning.   Little chilly.
> 
> NC aren't you like 3200 elevation where your at?


My house is in a valley at about 2700'. There are plenty of 20s in the higher elevations around here this morning.


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 17, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> My house is in a valley at about 2700'. There are plenty of 20s in the higher elevations around here this morning.


I bet that feels good! Tired of this heat.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 17, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> My house is in a valley at about 2700'. There are plenty of 20s in the higher elevations around here this morning.


20s Good gosh!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 17, 2019)

4HAND said:


> I bet that feels good! Tired of this heat.


Not really. Especially with 20mph wind gusts. I had to go dig out a jacket and some fluffy slippers to sit on the porch and drink my coffee. Honestly, if it was 60s at night and 70s in the day year-round nowadays, I would be a happy guy. I love a still, frosty morning to deer hunt, but after 7 months of cold, frosty mornings I get mighty tired of it and look forward to warm weather.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 17, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> 20s Good gosh!


You get above 5,000' here in the mountains, you are in Canada for all intents and purposes. Same climate, vegetation, and a lot of the same critters.


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 17, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> Not really. Especially with 20mph wind gusts. I had to go dig out a jacket and some fluffy slippers to sit on the porch and drink my coffee. Honestly, if it was 60s at night and 70s in the day year-round nowadays, I would be a happy guy. I love a still, frosty morning to deer hunt, but after 7 months of cold, frosty mornings I get mighty tired of it and look forward to warm weather.


"Fluffy slippers". That's pic worthy.
??


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 17, 2019)

4HAND said:


> "Fluffy slippers". That's pic worthy.
> ??


They probably have big floppy ears like his dogs


----------



## normaldave (Oct 17, 2019)

Game on...NE Georgia.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184966488672874496


----------



## Lukikus2 (Oct 18, 2019)

Nester. Rotating thunderstorms already kicking up off it around Tampa. From there to South Georgia, anyone on the east side of its path needs to keep a ear out tonight.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Oct 18, 2019)

Track


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 18, 2019)

Looks like it's gonna landfall just west of us.
Hopefully won't be too windy. We need the rain.


----------



## Batjack (Oct 18, 2019)

4HAND said:


> Looks like it's gonna landfall just west of us.
> Hopefully won't be too windy. We need the rain.


Good luck!


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 18, 2019)

Batjack said:


> Good luck!


Thanks. Don't think its gonna be too much.


----------



## normaldave (Nov 26, 2019)

Just saw this survey from WSBTV and NWS Atlanta on how folks get their weather information.  Interesting...with all the modern technology available to us today.
(They didn't have a source option called GON and/or Miguel Cervantes)
 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1199464911455346690


----------



## Lukikus2 (Nov 26, 2019)

It's a little chilly in Florida at night right now. Y'all can have it back. The deer don't even move down here when it's "cool". Lol


----------



## normaldave (Dec 8, 2019)

December 8, 2017, (a date which will live in "snow infamy") 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1203685914125520897


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 8, 2019)

Arctic blast coming,,,,


----------



## georgia357 (Dec 9, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Arctic blast coming,,,,



Keep it up there, I don't want no blast down here.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 9, 2019)

georgia357 said:


> Keep it up there, I don't want no blast down here.


I don't blame you,,,,? ? ? ?


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Dec 9, 2019)

normaldave said:


> December 8, 2017, (a date which will live in "snow infamy")
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1203685914125520897



That was my anniversary.  We received 10 inches in Woodstock, GA  Cherokee County.


----------



## normaldave (Dec 10, 2019)

Maybe a bit of flurries in NW Georgia?

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1204533234131972096


----------

